# Obama says gay rights much more important than religous freedom



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Obama Says Gay Rights Much More Important Than Religious Freedom | Truth And Action


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

To be fair, O did not say gay rights were more important, but he intimated they were equally important. Where is homosexuality mentioned in the Bill of Rights again?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

“We affirm that we cherish our religious freedom and are profoundly respectful of religious traditions,” he falsely insisted during a dramatic speech at a LGTB fundraiser in New York City on Sunday night. He glowingly praising the progress made on gay rights under his administration. “But we also have to say clearly that our religious freedom doesn’t grant us the freedom to deny our fellow Americans their constitutional rights.”


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

If Obama brings up gay rights in the context of beating up Putin's Russia a bit, that is okay with me.
Putin's state controlled media & government deserves to be bashed!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

"But we also have to say clearly that our religious freedom doesn’t grant us the freedom to deny our fellow Americans their constitutional rights.” 

This is one of those weak a$$ political sentences that means nothing!!! Or it means whatever the listener whats it to mean...

REALLY - what does it mean... it is filler... and makes no sense


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Chief Executive of The US Federal Government does not have any business discussing Religion or Sexual Preference.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The last president to follow that long-lost principle was Eisenhower, I think.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wait until the Muslims take over. Bodies will fly from roof tops and the only religious freedom is to submit. Islam.


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> The last president to follow that long-lost principle was Eisenhower, I think.


You mean one of the other Black Presidents? opcorn:


----------



## BuggyBugoutBag (Jul 20, 2015)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Obama Says Gay Rights Much More Important Than Religious Freedom | Truth And Action


Yet those people can now openly talk about THAT stuff and marry and through there sinful lifestyle in all our faces... yet, I can't even post a bible verse here and try to connect with other religious people online. Sure is dark times... I hope we all say some extra prayers tonight! PLEASE! ...I Hope I can still say that! :Confuse:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This nation has been terminated. Get with the program.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BuggyBugoutBag said:


> Yet those people can now openly talk about THAT stuff and marry and through there sinful lifestyle in all our faces... yet, I can't even post a bible verse here and try to connect with other religious people online. Sure is dark times... I hope we all say some extra prayers tonight! PLEASE! ...I Hope I can still say that! :Confuse:


Of course you can post a Bible Verse here, what makes you think you can't?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Of course you can post a Bible Verse here, what makes you think you can't?


Me. The rules.

It take a sharp mind to play within the boundaries. All others need not apply.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hillary let the cat out of the bag last Friday, followed by Biden on Saturday.
Remember in 2012, the Democrats pulled out all stops on the alleged Republican War On Women?
This time around it is going to be all about "gay rights", with some "common sense gun laws" thrown in.
Mainstream America is going to be beat over the head with LGBT "discrimination", over and over and over.

I have already scaled back my news watching to what I can get over the air (NBC Nightly News, CBS News with Scott Pelley). I'm most likely going to quit that, too.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama says a lot of stupid chit. Sad part many liberals agree with him lock step with out even thinking


----------

